
What Investors Look for in Your Startup: Insights from 5 Investors and Founders - suaibme
https://medium.com/startups-ignite-community/what-investors-look-for-in-your-startup-insights-from-5-investors-and-startup-founders-5b7b50e67c1
======
suaibme
This post features quotes from Manor, Startups Ignite, CIT Gap Funds, Hungry,
Village Capital, and Urgent.ly.

